# My Market wether was born! PICTURES!!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the doe i reserved a market wether out of just kid at 6:03 with twin bucks.. i think both are paints

so .. i get to choose now which one will be "my guy"

mom is a FB red doe and dad is a FB paint buck... so i'm really excited.. she said they are realllly pretty


i'll get pictures up after my final today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

oh cool, congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

That is great. So you get to pick which one you want? That is Wonderful.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

How exciting!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

Alright SDK ... :thumbup: ..that is so cool... you get to choose between two of them...the sire and dam sound nice......can't wait to see pics.....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

Congratulations!

:stars:

I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

ok well these pictures are of them at like 8 hours

they are sooo cute!! i'm kinda drawn to #2.. but then again to #1

help!!! i want both!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

here's mom, dad and the full brother from last year at a week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

wow... they are so nice ....and you want to wether them...... :shocked: 
they are both really nice ...it is hard to choose ...which one ...they are quite young....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My Market wether was born!*

yea.. cause good bucks make GREAT wethers

i'm so happy she had two boys.. the one has a target butt..

oh so cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I just love the 1st one!!!! But that is just my vote - as they both are just adorable.

Congrats :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm going to try and go up to her house in a week or so.. once they are really active and such..

she's not really far.. but far enough for me.. i don't drive yet


i'm soo excited

and i'm really temoted to name the one i get the thunder from down under.. cause daddy is thunderbolt and his brother from last year was double the thunder


but then again .. its kind of innapropriate for the fair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So true SDK.......  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW they are so cute. I tell you their parents are stunning. I just love that dad, he is like wow  . Now that is not taking away from mom. She is beautiful also. :stars: :hi5:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my only worry is he will be a little short.. mom is pretty short compared to her other does.. 

im really leaning on the first picture kid.. he is veryy cute

but she's going to get me some more pictures and i may go up before i decide


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck..... when it comes time to choose..  :dance:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are both cute but I'm leaning towards the 1st one. I can't wait for my market weather to be born! Any day now!


----------

